

How MemCachier went from a favor for a friend to cloud ubquity - bbr
http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-memcachier-went-from-a-favor-for-a-friend-to-cloud-ubquity/

======
bryceneal
I've used MemCachier and I like what I've seen. It's really easy to set up as
well.

------
denmark
Way to go Alex!

